# How many donkeys...



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 11, 2007)

CheyAut's new donkey made me wonder, how many do "we" have total? So everybody chime in, and let's see if we can keep totals going... :new_shocked: here goes the count:

:saludando: Painted Promise Ranch has:

2 mini jacks

7 mini jennets

1 small standard jack

for a total of 10

...and 2 "in utero", coming this year...

AND WE CAN'T FORGET THE MULES!!!




:

1 "big" (riding) molly

2 miniature mollies

for a total of 3

think we can break 100 altogether??? :new_shocked: :new_shocked:


----------



## minimule (Jan 11, 2007)

Let's see.....

donkeys:

1 miniature Jack

2 small standard jennies

1 + in utero, possibly 2 but doubtful

mules:

3 miniature john mules

3 miniature molly mules

total of 9 + 1 + ?


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]1 Miniature Jenny[/SIZE]

1 Small Standard Jenny

1 Standard Gelded Jack

So that make 3 for me.

Sandy


----------



## jayne (Jan 11, 2007)

One standard momma donkey and her 6 month old daughter. Lily and baby Daisy.

So that's TWO for me!

Jayne


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 11, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]1 mini jenny (no bun in the oven this year... :no: ) and 1 mini gelded jack, so that's 2 for me! Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## minimule (Jan 11, 2007)

Sandy I really think you need two more small standard jennys with 1 in the oven for sure



: We could bring them to you!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2007)

Let me see---1 large standard gelding, 1 small standard jenny, 1 mini gelding, 1 mini jack, 3 mini jennys, and 2 mini hinnys...and none in the oven for this year :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: guess that would be 9 for me. Corinne


----------



## Marnie (Jan 11, 2007)

With my 3 coming in, I'll have 13 jennys, 2 jacks and 6 foals due this yr. So right now, I'd have to say 15, babys aren't here yet.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 11, 2007)

OK i guess i did not make myself clear :no: so i did the math so far. from now after you list yours, please update the total...

the following numbers are guessing that Marnie's donks are all minis...

Donkeys

Mini jack 6

Mini gelding 2

Mini jennet 25

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 4

Standard jack

Standard gelding 1

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Total donks 42 (7 jack, 4 gelding, 31 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 9 (3 john, 6 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Total hinnys 2

GRAND TOTAL: 53!! (and that's only SEVEN of us) :new_shocked:

and 9 (plus?) on the way...

SO FAR... anyone else???


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2007)

:bgrin :bgrin Susan, The hinnys are both minis.



:



: and both johns. Corinne


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey, Wait for me!!! Don't forget to count ALL of my donkeys - oh darn I "only" have 2 very lovely



: little mini jennys!! HMMM! Guess I will have to go donkey shopping with Marnie!!!



:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 11, 2007)

I ONLY HAVE ONE MINI JENNY NOW :no: ...I THINK THAT MAKES THE TOTAL 56



: . NIKKI


----------



## Denali (Jan 11, 2007)

I have 3 mini geldings. :aktion033: I add mine and the above 3 mini jennys to the list below. Vicki

Donkeys

Mini jack 6

Mini gelding 2

Mini jennet 25

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 4

Standard jack

Standard gelding 1

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Total donks 42 (7 jack, 4 gelding, 31 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 9 (3 john, 6 molly)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Total hinnys 2

Donkeys

Mini jack 6

Mini gelding 5

Mini jennet 28

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 4

Standard jack

Standard gelding 1

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Total donks 42 (7 jack, 4 gelding, 31 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 9 (3 john, 6 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Total hinnys 2

Mini johns 2

GRAND TOTAL: 59!! (10 of us so far)

and 9 (plus?) on the way...

SO FAR... anyone else???


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 11, 2007)

Donna, glad to hear your feeling better :bgrin



:



: you might only have 2 but just think of the ADORABLE



:



:



: little foals they will have once there bred to Marnies jack.



:



: Right Marnie??? YUP--total 56 and counting. Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 11, 2007)

I have the following

1 Jack

9 Jennys

and possibly 7 in the oven..........



:



:

All are minis too.



:


----------



## Saber (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok , I'm new to the Donkey Forum but you can add mine to list.

Solstice[thanks iluvwalkers] sorrell mini jack

Marigold[thanks again] grey dun mini jenny, due late summer

Dolly, grey dun mini jenny, due 3 months ago LOL, she is HUGE

Cupid, white mini jenny, due March/April

Anyone looking for a tiny Jack stud in Ontario PM me


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 11, 2007)

Denali said:


> I have 3 mini geldings. :aktion033: I add mine and the above 3 mini jennys to the list below. Vicki


and I added the two who posted after Vicki, for current totals:

Donkeys

Mini jack 10

Mini gelding 5

Mini jennet 40

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 4

Standard jack

Standard gelding 1

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Total donks 64 (11 jack, 7 gelding, 46 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 9 (3 john, 6 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Total hinnys 2

GRAND TOTAL: 75!! (12 of us so far)

and 16 (plus?) on the way...

SO FAR... anyone else???


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 11, 2007)

Saber said:


> Ok , I'm new to the Donkey Forum but you can add mine to list.Solstice[thanks iluvwalkers] sorrell mini jack
> 
> Marigold[thanks again] grey dun mini jenny, due late summer
> 
> ...




HI SABER, NICE TO SEE YOU POST! YOUR CUTEST ARE SOLSTICE AND MARIGOLD :lol: ! NIKKI


----------



## FoRebel (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, you can add 1 jenny and 1 jack to that total!



:


----------



## Saber (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe so but they are also my NOISIEST


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 11, 2007)

Saber said:


> Maybe so but they are also my NOISIEST




I THOUGHT I MENTIONED THAT WHEN I SOLD THEM TO YOU...OPPS SORRY IT MUST HAVE SLIPPED MY MIND :lol: NIKKI


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 12, 2007)

Adding in my mini jenny and mini gelding donkeys

Donkeys

Mini jack 10

Mini gelding 6

Mini jennet 41

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 4

Standard jack

Standard gelding 1

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Total donks 66 (11 jack, 8 gelding, 47 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 9 (3 john, 6 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Total hinnys 2

GRAND TOTAL: 77!! (13 of us so far)

and 16 (plus?) on the way...


----------



## jdomep (Jan 12, 2007)

Don't forget me




:

1- Jack Vernon almost 18 months

2 Jennies - Priscilla 3 and Aldonza 2

My best friend Kari (aka my Hee-Haw sister



: )who lurks and gets all of the updates from me has

1 Jack Elvis who is 3

2 Jennies - Anne Margaret - 4- due in April/May and Gracie 7 (Vernon's mom) who was due last month -so we thought...

Oh yeah I forgot we also have Minnie Mae who lives at Kari's moms farm since she can't be bred ever again - but they renamed her Petunia


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 12, 2007)

1 mini jack :bgrin


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 12, 2007)

Updating again...

Donkeys

Mini jack 14

Mini gelding 6

Mini jennet 47

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 4

Standard jack

Standard gelding 1

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Total donks 76 (15 jack, 8 gelding, 53 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 9 (3 john, 6 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Total hinnys 2

GRAND TOTAL: 87!! (17 of us so far)

and 21 (plus?) on the way...


----------



## wendy4mini (Jan 12, 2007)

I have a standard gelding and a mammoth jenny.....oh, I would love to add a mini to the herd


----------



## Brenlane Farms (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi,

I am not a real regular at posting, but I like to keep tabs on whats happening here....so I currently have 3 miniature jenny's and 1 Jack....so I guess that brings the new total to 91 donkeys!!!! Can we break 100 ???

Cheers,

Russ

oops sorry I over looked the post before mine...i guess the total is 93!!!


----------



## pooper scooper (Jan 12, 2007)

I just love reading this forum!!

I have my two small standard jennets, Molly and Mable (thanks to Shawna!)

Hopefully they are pregnant! :aktion033:

Donna


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 12, 2007)

:aktion033: [SIZE=12pt] I have 3 1/2[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Bunny is a small standard....Abbie (her babe) will be a Mini[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]and Fawn is a Mini....expecting a Mini ...sometime soon



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]**OH...and a goat.....a Mini Pygmy.....lol....his name is Walley[/SIZE]






Fawn....Abbie....Bunny & Wally


----------



## poncho (Jan 12, 2007)

: two mini gelding jacks , two standard gelding jacks , one standard molly mule and one big hinney so a total of six that i have missy


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 12, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm,

OH MY GOSH!!! That is just an adorable picture!!!!!

Fawn....Abbie....Bunny & Wally

It doesn't come much cuter then that!!! :aktion033:


----------



## poncho (Jan 12, 2007)

i will try this again for some reason it did not show up. 2 mini gelded jacks, 2 standard gelded jacks 1 pony molly mule and 1 riding hinney missy


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 12, 2007)

Missy, yours did show up the first time :bgrin



: Ce


----------



## Shari (Jan 12, 2007)

One pink Mini Jenny....she is now at 35" tall at little over two years old.


----------



## Chico (Jan 13, 2007)

My family has one mini donkey - gelding- P.J. and two Morgans - girls. Looking for a donkey friend for our little dude.

Chico


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]This is such a fun post...& interesting too![/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Welcome Saber!!![/SIZE] I've sent you a PM.

Sandy


----------



## bpotze (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a charcoal gray spotted jack......2 gray jenny's....one gray spotted jenny and a weanling gray jennet, with two due in Sept. and Oct. if all goes well.

Becky


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 13, 2007)

Updating again...

Donkeys

Mini jack 16

Mini gelding 9

Mini jennet 55

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 7

Standard jack

Standard gelding 3

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Mammoth jennet 1

Total donks 95 (17 jack, 13 gelding, 65 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly 1

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 10 (3 john, 7 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Riding Hinny 1

Total hinnys 3

GRAND TOTAL: 108!! (25 of us so far) (WE DID BREAK 100 TOTAL - and we are only 5 short of breaking 100 donkeys alone...)

and 26 (plus?) on the way...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 15, 2007)

Silver Belle Farms:

1 spotted jack -Cee cee

1 spotted jenny Hope

1 black jenny Burrito

1 gray jenny Sasha

and 1 tiny baby black jack Eeyore

Plus 3 on the way due in May!!

All spoiled ROTTEN :bgrin


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 15, 2007)

I have one mammoth jenny and one mini jenny that are going to live (work) for a while at my girlfriends house as she has a problem with coyotes. She is nearing foaling season, and wants nothing to happen to here babies. Amazing how much hate my donkeys have for dogs in general. And if you are a barncat, better be able to run fast LOL


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 17, 2007)

Updating again...

Donkeys

Mini jack 18

Mini gelding 9

Mini jennet 59

Sm Standard jack 1

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 7

Standard jack

Standard gelding 3

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Mammoth jennet 2

Total donks 102 (19 jack, 13 gelding, 70 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly 1

Riding john

Riding molly 1

Total mules 10 (3 john, 7 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Riding Hinny 1

Total hinnys 3

GRAND TOTAL: 115!! (27 of us so far) (WE DID BREAK 100 donkeys alone...)

and 29 (plus?) on the way...


----------



## hafpints (Jan 19, 2007)

We have

1 mini jack

6 mini jennets 3 of which are the jacks daughters from the last 2 years it is all he has thrown

1 small standard jack was suppose to be a mini but when we got him and fed him, he just grew and grew.

1 small standard jennet out of 1/2 mini/standard jennet and mini jack another one of his daughters.

so we have a total of 9 donkeys. No babies due this year due to not being able to sell our last 2 years babies. :new_shocked:


----------



## Slinkky (Jan 22, 2007)

Just one here. John mule, Hoot N Holler. He began to rule my life, June, 2006


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 24, 2007)

Filipowicz Farm

2- mini jennys


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 24, 2007)

OK Updating again...

Donkeys

Mini jack 19

Mini gelding 9

Mini jennet 67

Sm Standard jack 2

Sm Standard gelding

Sm Standard jennet 8

Standard jack

Standard gelding 3

Standard jennet 2

Lg Standard jack

Lg Standard gelding 1

Lg Standard jennet

Mammoth jennet 2

Total donks 113 (21 jack, 13 gelding, 79 jennet)

Mules

Mini john 3

Mini molly 5

Pony john

Pony molly 1

Riding john

Riding molly 1

john mule (don't know size) 1

Total mules 11 (4 john, 7 molly)

Hinny (sorry I forgot!!)

Mini john 2

Mini molly

Riding Hinny 1

Total hinnys 3

GRAND TOTAL: 1127!! (30 of us so far)

and 29 (plus?) on the way...

any more latecomers or are we done?


----------



## Alisha514 (Jan 26, 2007)

My boyfriend has one mammoth spotted jack one standardbred molly mule and one TWH john mule. and 3 mules inutero. Dont have any little ones but would sure like one.

Alisha


----------

